# Lautstärkeregelung am TV per HDMI ARC



## SimonG (24. Dezember 2018)

*Lautstärkeregelung am TV per HDMI ARC*

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

*Kurzfassung*
Kann man mit sowas über den HDMI/ARC Anschluss des TV ein digitales Audio Signal bekommen, bei dem die Lautstärke über den TV regelbar ist?

*Langfassung*
Da ihr HiFi Verstärker langsam den Geist aufgibt, haben meine Eltern sich entschieden sich eine Soundbar fürs Wohnzimmer zuzulegen. Die Wahl ist auf das Modell nuPro AS-250 von Nubert gefallen. Das hat gleichzeitig den Vorteil, dass sie sich die (gerade beim Putzen) nervigen Kabel zwischen TV, Verstärker und Stereo-Boxen sparen können. Der TV kann direkt an die Soundbar angeschlossen werden (SPDIF). Der CD-Spieler im Regal um die Ecke soll per Funkverbindung (ebenfalls Nubert) an Soundbar angeschlossen werden - mit dem Empfänger am analogen Eingang.

Soweit so gut. Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass mit dieser Verkabelung (TV -> SPDIF -> Soundbar) die Lautstärke nur noch über die Soundbar geregelt werden kann. Das bedeutet für meine Eltern eine zusätzliche Fernbedienung. Darauf haben sie verständlicherweise keine Lust.
Nun heißt es, man könne den HDMI ARC Anschluss am TV verwenden, von dort das Audio Signal abgreifen und so die Lautstärke über den TV regeln. Nubert bietet dazu einen "HDMI/ARC Cinch Adapter" an. Der nutzt uns aber nicht viel. Der Cinch Eingang an der Soundbar ist nämlich schon vom Funkempfänger belegt.
Da könnte man jetzt anfangen mit Y-Kabeln zu hantieren, würde ich aber vermeiden wollen und stattdessen direkt an den SPDIF Eingang der Soundbar gehen.
Im Netz gibt es für relativ wenig Geld auch HDMI/ARC Audio Extraktoren mit SPDIF Ausgang. Schaut auf den ersten Blick gut aus. Die Frage ist aber ob ich damit auch die Lautstärkeregelung über den Fernseher bekomme oder ob das nur über einen analogen Ausgang funktioniert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Mit Heimkino bzw. digitaler Audioübertragung habe ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrung.


----------

